# Price on Bacon?



## djtrixx (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all,  deciding if I want to do my own bacon or not.  How much per pound do the bellies cost?  There's a local butcher shop that I can get a couple skinless 10~12 # bellies for $3.39/#.  Is there something special that I should ask for when getting them?   I really need to get away from the crappy store bought :)


----------



## themule69 (Jun 21, 2013)

That is not a bad price. I have got bellies for 2.99 in the past. I have also had to pay 3.49. You might call around to the butcher shops and see if you can find a better deal. Remember to post pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2013)

I pay 3.29 per lb.  But its worth it cause its way better tasting.


----------



## djtrixx (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dr k (Aug 5, 2013)

I found a skinless11 pounder @ $2.99/lb.  All other places I looked were $3.99/lb.


----------

